# what score is used for deactivation?



## Rjp83 (Oct 12, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked before, I am trying to figure out which rating is used by Uber to determine deactivations and probations. Is it the dashboard rating? Or is one of the 1/7/30/365 ratings? I am very confused by this.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Rjp83 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, I am trying to figure out which rating is used by Uber to determine deactivations and probations. Is it the dashboard rating? Or is one of the 1/7/30/365 ratings? I am very confused by this.


The overall driver rating on dashboard and your past 100 trips play a part in deciding your status.


----------



## Rjp83 (Oct 12, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> The overall driver rating on dashboard and your past 100 trips play a part in deciding your status.


Thank you for clarifying that. Had me really confused.


----------



## Kenny Gym (Oct 16, 2015)

Rjp83 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, I am trying to figure out which rating is used by Uber to determine deactivations and probations. Is it the dashboard rating? Or is one of the 1/7/30/365 ratings? I am very confused by this.


It should be 4.50.

If more than 50% of paxs start rating at 4 and the rest start rating at 5. No matter how hard we work and serve, you will be kicked off by Ubet automatically. I think Uber expect to get the best drivers from the part-time drivers, or Uber shows no intention to maintain a stable drivers team.

Who tell the paxs to start rating at 5, some pax may start rating at 3.

Every time paxs say how lovely Uber service is? But their rating behaviour is driving Uber drivers out of business. It is found that Uber is run by theorists, they lack practical experience in taxi industry, the success of getting investments in stock market is the only paramount goal.


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

Uber average is of the last 500 completed and rated trips. (That is if a driver is not deactivated prior to completing 500 trips.)

Not the 1, 7, 30, or 365 day numbers.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

1LIFE said:


> Uber average is of the last 500 completed and rated trips. (That is if a driver is not deactivated prior to completing 500 trips.)
> 
> Not the 1, 7, 30, or 365 day numbers.


If you think uber is going to wait to review 500 rides before deactivation then you will be in for a rude awakening.
Uber reviews the past 100 rides and also considers your overall rating. ( now that may be associated with your past 500 rides.)


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> If you think uber is going to wait to review 500 rides before deactivation then you will be in for a rude awakening.
> Uber reviews the past 100 rides and also considers your overall rating. ( now that may be associated with your past 500 rides.)


Yes I'm sure if a driver starts receiving consistently low ratings over the last 100 trips uber will notice and take action.

But the overall rating average is the last 500 trips.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Each market is different. A 4.6 should have you worried. There are lots of people who have been deactivated with far less than 500 rides.


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Each market is different. A 4.6 should have you worried. There are lots of people who have been deactivated with far less than 500 rides.


This is true. I read on another thread somewhere where a driver in my area was deactivated after 2 weeks. She stated she had a 3.67 after I think 80 rides. However due to her post, I could see why they deactivated her. Not just for her rating, but she's was very vocal with her PAX's which were mostly college students (who tend to rate low regardless). But she was chiming in her 2 cents which probably pax's didn't want or need to hear her 2 cents. So I agree, Uber can deactivate you depending on your market with low ratings, they don't always look at the number of rides. I have to side with Uber on this case as she was very confrontational. She also thought my city only had 5 - 10 drivers which is false. Last time I looked there were about 45 to 50 and probably a lot more by now, as it's still new to our area. Pax's are still learning about Uber & most of my pax's are 5* as it's their first time riding. I agree the rating system is messed up, but I really enjoy driving and have met some awesome people. I do think Uber needs to improve their rating system though. I watch mine closely, but the more I drive (part time when I can) the higher my rating has been getting.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

4.6 over the last 500 in most markets. New areas might be lower than 4.6, since I've seen drivers as low as 4.3 on the rider app.
I've had a 4.5 over 200 rides when I got a string of 1 stars by drunks one night. Didn't even get a warning.


----------



## TOMLA (Oct 18, 2015)

how to check my last 100 trips rating? I can only see my rating of overall and last 2 weeks. once up a time, my 2 weeks rating down to 4.5, but overall rating was 4.7, is there a risk?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> 4.6 over the last 500 in most markets. New areas might be lower than 4.6, since I've seen drivers as low as 4.3 on the rider app.
> I've had a 4.5 over 200 rides when I got a string of 1 stars by drunks one night. Didn't even get a warning.


Wrong, if you have 4.6 over 500 trips you'll most likely be deactivated before then. Your overall average over 500 trips doesnt mean much(when it comes to deactivation). Deactivation is based off of your average over your last 100 trips,which has been stated above,and thats usually around 4.6



TOMLA said:


> how to check my last 100 trips rating? I can only see my rating of overall and last 2 weeks. once up a time, my 2 weeks rating down to 4.5, but overall rating was 4.7, is there a risk?


You can't. You have have to use the 1/7(if u still have it)/30/365 to the one that's closest to 100 trips


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

I was told by text that I need to be a rating of 4.6 or better in the Columbia SC market as they said that is the average driver rating!


----------

